

Ask HN: How do you translate your web application? - newhouls

In my startup we want to translate our app to Spanish and Portuguese. We are not large enough to hire our own translators and we don't have enough manpower to crowdsource them.<p>Also we deploy daily and would like our tranlsations to be updated daily. Not in real time maybe, but within couple of hours after deployment is good enough.<p>I wonder whether such service already exists. What do people here use for web app translations?
======
soneca
Freelance translators might work. But, please, don't be cheap. I am brazilian,
and an odd, "google translator" type of language is worst than keeping it in
english(or even using portuguese from Portugal). For those of us who
understand english, if the the portuguese is not perfect (I mean, really
perfect,well worded, clear, with common words), we prefer it in english. For
the brazilians that do not understand english (and there are a lot), an
english language app might even be tried, but mostly ignored. But an ugly
portuguese language app will make you think is a scam and run away.

I don't believe any kind of "lean translation" actually works. Codecademy, for
example, have translated some parts of their site, mostly buttons and
navigation. But with the relevant parts in english, it makes no diference at
all.

And a tip, if you have a video, english subtitles helps a lot! I mean, a lot!

------
mikhaill
SDL[1] maybe a bit overkill for what you need but we had good success with
them for projects that required international translation.

[1] <http://www.sdl.com>

------
taigeair
I used <https://webtranslateit.com> at my previous startup before which was
great.

------
taigeair
I heard <https://phraseapp.com> is pretty cool. I know the founders. Good luck
:)

------
nayefc
You should check out <http://www.dakwak.com>

------
QuantumGuy
Submit it to duolingo.com

